
Show HN: Talk to Users – Get point-and-click feedback from your users - zefi
https://talktousers.com/
======
rudolf0
Looks quite cool and useful. I think a simple and clear demo page (for
unregistered users) link near the top would also be nice, to see exactly what
interface users are getting.

edit: And 2 seconds after posting that, I just realized you can click the
bottom right to achieve that. I'm not sure if that's a UI flaw or me just
being blind/too busy with work. I scrolled down pretty quickly and the white-
background-on-white-background caused my eyes to glaze over it, I think. Maybe
a slight background tint for the box would make it stand out a bit more.

~~~
pea
Hey,

Yeah I'm going to make some changes to make it more visible (I agree white on
white isn't immediately obvious :) ). Thanks for your feedback.

------
cr3ative
Heh - I used it to submit a bug! It looks like your body font is Open Sans,
but that's not a default system font for me, and so it falls back to serif.
You might want a webfont or to check the webfonts are loading correctly.

Nice system - it was a pleasure to submit a bug through it!

~~~
pea
Woo! Thanks, I just pushed a fix which should sort that out. Thanks for your
feedback. Failed web fonts begone :)

------
Urgo
About to launch some new features on my site (Social Blade) and was going to
open it up to allow some of our power users to beta test it this weekend.
Looks like your tool may help them report bugs so giving it a shot. Thanks :)

~~~
pea
Awesome! I've pinged you an email, so reach out whenever if I can help in any
way.

------
treystout
Very cool idea. Would be nice if there was some way to see a summary. Maybe it
gets like a little mini-dashboard somewhere on the screen, and then I can
click it to hide/show all notes, edit existing ones, or maybe even see all
notes across pages on the domain.

~~~
zefi
Thanks for the comment. Did you have a chance to see how the dashboard of
screenshots works at the moment? Is this what you're commenting on?

------
sdrothrock
Do you have example screenshots? How are user comments displayed on it? It
seems like it might be difficult to see what users are talking
about/frustrating for them to make it so that the text box doesn't cover what
they want to describe.

~~~
pea
This is a really good point -- thanks. A few people have mentioned this. We're
working on a demo dashboard so you can see what it looks like. Cheers for your
feedback.

------
iqonik
Sorry but this needs touch support, right now it displays well on my iPhone
but I cannot 'click' anything. Once you support mobile I will use it in my
projects to see how it goes.

~~~
pea
Hey, I completely agree that support for mobile is currently lack-lustre. We
will a) try and make this more evident on the home page, and b) disable on
mobile for the timebeing if the experience is below par. Tomorrow we're going
to start hacking something together to make it better.

Would love to hear your input, so feel free to ping me on leo@kivo.com.

------
pea
Hey guys, I'm one of the founders of TalkToUsers. If you've got any questions,
just hit us up here or ping me at leo@kivo.com!

~~~
goorpyguy
You have a "debugger;" call in addToFirebase that's making my Firebug angry. I
can't seem to make the script panel ignore this line, even with a conditional
1==0 breakpoint.

Would you be able to take the "debugger" calls out of the production code?

edit: After some more testing, in Chrome I can make it work by just closing
the Dev Tools windows, but Firebug gets caught up on it as long as it is
enabled, even if not open currently. This means I have to disable Firebug
entirely in order to use this on my page. I don't really want to do that, as I
am using it in my workflow for otherwise debugging the code I manage.

~~~
pea
Hi mate, sorry that was an error on my part. I've removed them and it should
be good now. Cheers.

~~~
goorpyguy
HN was causing problems for me earlier (as seen by by duplicate replies above
that I eventually put in as an edit...) but I wanted to say thanks.

Also I wanted to make two suggestions if you're looking for features to build:
1) Highlight "important" annotations in the console in some way. 2) Allow
option for submitted notes/screenshots to be forwarded via email both as
archive and for searchability etc.

Thanks for sharing!

------
samteeeee
The "I've finished" button didnt work for me, after I cancelled the addition
of a comment. Using Chrome on Windows 7.

~~~
zefi
Thanks for the heads up. The button is only active after you've successfully
added a comment - as we presume you haven't finished if you haven't made one.
cheers!

------
Kiro
Nice! How does the screenshot thing work?

~~~
goorpyguy
I was digging looking for this too, and as far as I can tell it leverages
html2canvas.js:
[https://github.com/niklasvh/html2canvas/releases](https://github.com/niklasvh/html2canvas/releases)

------
Kiro
Very nice. How does the screenshot thing work?

------
Kiro
Nice! How does the screenshot thing work?

